# can't install any of the cod 4 patches...



## funzy (Jan 2, 2012)

can someone help me pls???

i installed cod4 but when i try to install any of the patches it says: ex. setup has detected that you already have 1.2 patch..how can i have it if i just installed cod4...then setup tells me to unistall it - i click yes - but when i run the patch again it gives me the same error like on the start...i have been to regedit but there is shown that i have a version 1.0 but why then i cant install 1.2 patch


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Try the next patch in line, and see if maybe you really DO have the patch.


----------



## funzy (Jan 2, 2012)

already tried...any patch that i try to install it says i already have it...even 1.7 patch is ''installed''...


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Is this a retail version of the game? If you pirated it, it won't work.


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

COD4 installs, pirated or not....

Where it *really* checks, is when you go, or try to go online,... Then it asks for the product key....

Because you are having trouble, and it keeps saying that it is installed --> try playing it! :flowers:

Your installer package may already have the latest version, and may not need updating..


----------



## funzy (Jan 2, 2012)

i have original key...when i join muliplayer it is shown that i have 1.1 version...then i try to install 1.2 patch and it says that i already have it...im loosing my mind...and beside that...when i reinstall cod4 and then run autorun it still showes me the uninstall option...i think the problem is that after unistallation there is still some trace of cod but i dont know where...i cant find it in regedit...


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

Google and download the trail full version of Revo Uninstaller.

I think the link in my Signature still works but it's over a year old 

Use this to uninstall CoD4 and it will get rid of the Registry keys for you.

Reinstall and then patch up like usual (in the order).

Hopefully this should solve your issue.

-Redeye :wave:


----------



## funzy (Jan 2, 2012)

nah that didnt help either...i think best option is to reinstall windows because obviously nothing helps...even revo doesnt remove that trace that is left behind somwhere...thanks anyway...


----------

